# CONFIRMED: No 2.0T R-lines or SEL Premiums in US



## esqyankee (Dec 11, 2017)

Just got an email from the manager of my dealer here in NC: No 2.0T R-lines or SEL Premiums will be made available in the US in 2018 (and possibly never). Sorry, Volkswagen, you just lost a buyer. Your options packages make so little sense, I will go find a CPO Q7 or GL550 instead of the loaded Atlas in the configuration buyers want. :thumbdown:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

esqyankee said:


> ....instead of the loaded Atlas in the configuration buyers want. :thumbdown:


If buyers wanted it that way, VW would be offering it. GYHOOYA!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

esqyankee said:


> Just got an email from the manager of my dealer here in NC: No 2.0T R-lines or SEL Premiums will be made available in the US in 2018 (and possibly never). Sorry, Volkswagen, you just lost a buyer. Your options packages make so little sense, I will go find a CPO Q7 or GL550 instead of the loaded Atlas in the configuration buyers want. :thumbdown:


I am not sure how GL550 is similar to 2.0T? . 
GL550 is like ten steps above Atlas. If you are set on it, just get it. Did you try 2015-16 GL450 with 3.0 V6TT? It packs punch and mpg is on par with Atlas (which is ridiculous). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Why would you want the 2.0 only? Seems like too much vehicle for that engine anyway. 

Also, Im sure VW has reasons for that decision, most likely sales trend related. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

golfzex said:


> Why would you want the 2.0 only? Seems like too much vehicle for that engine anyway.
> 
> Also, Im sure VW has reasons for that decision, most likely sales trend related.
> 
> ...


It does. Protecting Q7 2.0T. 
There is no any other reason why not to offer 2.0T with AWD and higher trim levels. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> It does. Protecting Q7 2.0T.
> There is no any other reason why not to offer 2.0T with AWD and higher trim levels.....


VW's marketing staff does not make the marketing decisions for Audi and vice versa.


----------



## madrog (Jan 16, 2018)

I was literally just at the dealer the other day and they had an SEL Premium sitting in the show room???


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

A couple months ago my Sales Mgr told me VW was not making an R Line in the Atlas at all.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

madrog said:


> I was literally just at the dealer the other day and they had an SEL Premium sitting in the show room???


With 2.0 T engine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

esqyankee said:


> Just got an email from the manager of my dealer here in NC: No 2.0T R-lines or SEL Premiums will be made available in the US in 2018 (and possibly never). Sorry, Volkswagen, you just lost a buyer. Your options packages make so little sense, I will go find a CPO Q7 or GL550 instead of the loaded Atlas in the configuration buyers want. :thumbdown:


Partially correct.

Order Guide as of 1/11/17. 

Atlas 2.0T available in the S trim level only. All other trims are Sold Order Only. This means they will will build them for a customer only. Also there was no SEL Premium in the 2.0T configuration.

From the Order Guide:

2.0T S FWD 8-speed Automatic w/ Tiptronic
*2.0T SE SOLD ORDERS ONLY FWD 8-speed Automatic
2.0T SE w/ Tech. SOLD ORDERS ONLY FWD 8-speed Automatic
2.0T SEL SOLD ORDERS ONLY* 


*Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion was and is still in production. *Although they are popular so availability is limited in some areas.



The R Line is no longer available on the 2.0T but available on the V6 SE w/Tech & SEL only.

From the Order Guide:

R-Line® Package
• 20” Trenton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line® bumpers, side sills, badging & exterior trim
• R-Line® steering wheel; steel pedal cluster & footrest
*V6 SE w/ Tech. & SEL only - not available on 2.0T trims*
Not compatible w/ the Accessory Towing Kit (ATH)
Not orderable w/ 20” Black Wheels Package (P06)


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Partially correct.
> 
> Order Guide as of 1/11/17.
> 
> ...


None of the R-Lines I have seen, including mine, have a "steel" footrest to match the pedal covers.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Partially correct.
> 
> Order Guide as of 1/11/17.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, this is good info.

I can also confirm that finding an SEL Premium can be hard, took us a few months before we found what we wanted.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

golfzex said:


> Thanks man, this is good info.
> 
> I can also confirm that finding an SEL Premium can be hard, took us a few months before we found what we wanted.


No problem.

The SEL Premium is hard-to-find in the NE but seems to be more available in other areas of the U.S.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> None of the R-Lines I have seen, including mine, have a "steel" footrest to match the pedal covers.



I have personally seen only one R Line so I can't recall if it was there or not (hopefully somebody else can chime in) or maybe became available after the current build date.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

A Q-7 with a 2.0 engine? You have to be kidding. That car is going to sell for $70+ with a golf engine,REALLY. That will probably be one of the slowest Audi s ever made. 4.2 T V-6 is the correct engine for a 5000 lb beast.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ribbit said:


> A Q-7 with a 2.0 engine? You have to be kidding. That car is going to sell for $70+ with a golf engine,REALLY. That will probably be one of the slowest Audi s ever made. 4.2 T V-6 is the correct engine for a 5000 lb beast.


What 4.2 V6? 
Audi Q7 2.0 T weighs around 4,700lbs in base model. 
Google it. 
4.2 engine is not available in Q7 since 2010-2011. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ribbit said:


> A Q-7 with a 2.0 engine? You have to be kidding. That car is going to sell for $70+ with a golf engine,REALLY. That will probably be one of the slowest Audi s ever made. 4.2 T V-6 is the correct engine for a 5000 lb beast.


But EVERYBODY wins because the environment wins (or some variation of that). Its not about what you want, its about what others think you should have. I just wish they would put the bigger 4 banger in the Atlas and Q7, then I could meet em half way. But alas, they have no desire to meet us car guys half way...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

As I had touched on before, I agree that a 2.0T has no place in an Atlas or Q7.

We have put 1250 miles on our new Atlas and the VR6 has been very nice, plenty of Tq and Power for normal driving and has been great in the snow.

No way id swap to a 2.0T for slightly better MPG.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

golfzex said:


> As I had touched on before, I agree that a 2.0T has no place in an Atlas or Q7.
> 
> We have put 1250 miles on our new Atlas and the VR6 has been very nice, plenty of Tq and Power for normal driving and has been great in the snow.
> 
> No way id swap to a 2.0T for slightly better MPG.


Plenty of tq compare to what? 2.0T is only 8lb-ft lower but 1150rpms before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

edyvw said:


> Plenty of tq compare to what? 2.0T is only 8lb-ft lower but 1150rpms before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compared to other vehicles we have owned, like the TDI Gen 2 Treg and VR6 Gen 1 Treg. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

golfzex said:


> Compared to other vehicles we have owned, like the TDI Gen 2 Treg and VR6 Gen 1 Treg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I must say it is a news to me that Atlas has more torque then Touareg TDI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

edyvw said:


> Well, I must say it is a news to me that Atlas has more torque then Touareg TDI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure where you heard that, as I certainly never said that. 

It seems you’re attempting to start some sort of fight or debate, I’ll keep my replies directed at those worth my time from now on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

golfzex said:


> Not sure where you heard that, as I certainly never said that.
> 
> It seems you’re attempting to start some sort of fight or debate, I’ll keep my replies directed at those worth my time from now on.
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out what is "plenty of tq." Compare to Yugo, yeah. Compare to tdi Trg? Give me a break. Trg will tow my Tiguan and still outrun Atlas uphill. 
You are downplaying 2.0T engine and that engine is only 8lb-ft short of VR6. Go above 2,000ft and 2.0T will outperform VR6. There is no way 2.0T will have power loses on higher altitude like VR6. Also, 2.0T is lighter then VR6, which is more important then 8lb-ft. Again, we come to the fact that Audi is noose around VW neck to make better sales results in the U.S. Every move that VW makes it has to calculate impact on Audi.


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

I don’t understand the concept of R-Line being available on SEL but not SEL-P. 

This isn’t the case with Tiguan, luckily.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KaieXK said:


> I don’t understand the concept of R-Line being available on SEL but not SEL-P.
> 
> This isn’t the case with Tiguan, luckily.


It is because of the parking assistant. N/A with the R Line body kit. On the Tig, there is no parking assistant in the usa. That is why..


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

ice4life said:


> It is because of the parking assistant. N/A with the R Line body kit. On the Tig, there is no parking assistant in the usa. That is why..


So it’s safe to assume, Atlas SEL-P won’t be getting R-Line option and the tig SEL-P won’t be getting parking assistant in the future. This of course is unless they decide to modify the body kits now.


Can’t have your cake and eat it too. Though I can’t be the only guy who is dead set in having the fully loaded options of all vehicles he buys.


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

edyvw said:


> Trying to figure out what is "plenty of tq." Compare to Yugo, yeah. Compare to tdi Trg? Give me a break. Trg will tow my Tiguan and still outrun Atlas uphill.
> You are downplaying 2.0T engine and that engine is only 8lb-ft short of VR6. Go above 2,000ft and 2.0T will outperform VR6. There is no way 2.0T will have power loses on higher altitude like VR6. Also, 2.0T is lighter then VR6, which is more important then 8lb-ft. Again, we come to the fact that Audi is noose around VW neck to make better sales results in the U.S. Every move that VW makes it has to calculate impact on Audi.


Not sure if it's just the Audi thing. There might be manufacturing constraints too. The Atlas 2.0T engine is made in Mexico and maybe they're not making them at full capacity yet, but they can make plenty of VR6s. In the end it's all about profit.


----------



## Jprimeau3 (Dec 16, 2017)

*$$$*

Both those other SUV are like 12,000$-20,000$ over Atlas price, not even comparable.


----------

